# [Gnome] Touchpad, pas de scroll ni de click RESOLU

## natz

Bonsoir !

J'ai un petit problème avec mon touchpad : je ne peux pas scroller en passant mon doigt sur le coté, ni clické en tapotant dessus...

Une ptite idée ?

Merci

@+++Last edited by natz on Sun Jan 17, 2010 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Installer le driver synaptics : ajouter "synaptics" dans la variable INPUT_DEVICE de ton make.conf

----------

## natz

merci !

c'est ok pour le scroll mais pas pour le click en tapotant

----------

## guilc

Un peu de configuration et c'est bon...

Un exemple là : http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/tree/fdi/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

----------

## natz

tout est ok avec ;

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics TouchPad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "HorizScrollDelta"   "0"

--->   Option         "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection
```

dans mon xorg.conf

merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

